# TESTBERICHT: Tchibo Softshell Jacke



## n70tester (8. Dezember 2006)

So mal ein kurzer Bericht. Das Teil kostet 29,99 ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Ordentlicher Stoff. Hatte Sie gestern früh aufn Bike an. Bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad hält sie Wind komplett ab. Also ist se winddicht 

Atmungsaktivität der Jacke ist auch sehr gut. Allerdings wäre ein Reißverschluss unter den Armen die Krönung gewesen.

NAchmittag dann in einen Regenschauer gekommen. Schon Schiss gehabt, denn laut Hersteller ist sie ja nur wasserabweisend. Also in der Innenseite der Jacke ist nichts angekommen.

Bin ja 1,85m und 85 kg schwer und hatte die XL. War nen Fehler, denn sie ist mir etwas zu lang und vorne  brauche ich nen fetten Bierbauch, wenn die Jacke direkt anliegen soll. 

Gesamtnote: 2+


----------



## ruedigold (8. Dezember 2006)

gibt´s die jetzt aktuell in den Tchibo Läden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (8. Dezember 2006)

ruedigold schrieb:


> gibt´s die jetzt aktuell in den Tchibo Läden?


ja ist im aktuellen Tchibo-Online Shop bei dem Wintergeraffel "Willkommen im Ski-Paradies"


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte sie in L und XL bestellt, 1,88+85kg. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich gut, jedoch war mir das Material zu steif und die Passform eine Katastrophe. 
Wenn ich so einen Bierbauch hätte, dann könnte ich sicher nicht biken... Hab beide zurückgeschickt.
Die Snowboardklamotten und auch die verschiedenen Handschuhe sind aber wirklich gut.


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Dezember 2006)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die Snowboardklamotten und auch die verschiedenen Handschuhe sind aber wirklich gut.



*Kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen !!*

Hab vor zwei Jahren Handschuhe + Hose gekauft...
Wir gehen recht oft ( fast jedes WE + unter der Woche Flutlicht ) boarden.

Handschuhe war nach ca. 2 Wochen / Hose nach 3 Wochen nicht mehr dicht !
Nähte haben sich aufgelöst, Reisverschluß klemmte, Klettverschlüße am Ende, Schnefang ausgerissen, Handhlächenschutz ausgerissen !
Das alles ohne Extremeinsatz - nur normales Boarden.... !

Soviel dazu das des Zeug gut ist...

Nebenbei:
waren letztes Jaht in St Anton.
Da war eine von den Skischulen mit denen Tschibo werbung macht das die ihr Zeug auch benutzen.
Frech wie ich bin mal die gefragt was sie von dem Zeug halten...
Erstaunliches Ergebniss : die Klammotten werden von nem renomierten Hersteller *EXTRA* aus hochwertigen Materialen gefertigt, sehen aber genauso aus wie TSCHIBO Zeug sind aber überhauptnicht mit dem Ladenzeug vergleichbar.....


----------



## downgrade (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, für wen - bzw. welche Körperform - die Tchibo-Wintersachen gemacht sind, jedenfalls nicht für mich: Obwohl bei 1,84 ca. 84kg, war mir die Funktionsunterwäsche viel zu labrig in XL, L versuche ich jetzt gar nicht, wird sicher die Hose zu kurz sein.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## exto (9. Dezember 2006)

Stimmt. Der Schnitt ist eher für'n bisschen Speck um die Mittn. 

Dafür ne Extra-Lage für die edelsten Teile in der Hose. Das find' ich mal gut. Wer jemals durch nen völlig unterkühlten Lurch gepinkelt hat, weiß, was ich meine  Allerdings leitet das Teil gut Feuchigkeit nach innen. Also niemals in die Gore-Socken stecken. Hab heute gelernt, dass die auch von innen nach außen völlig wasserdicht sind. 

Das Oberteil hab ich noch nicht probiert. Erschien mir heute zu warm.


----------



## Günni69 (9. Dezember 2006)

Was ist denn von der Jacke zu halten, ob die zum biken geeignet ist?
Habe sie mir jetzt mal zur Probe bestellt, aber vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 






http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=M9688#


----------



## tvaellen (9. Dezember 2006)

Habe das Vorjahresmodell dieser Jacke (die von Günni69), benutze sie bislang aber nur zum Langlaufen. Dort macht sie sich ganz gut. Habe sie letztes Jahr ein paar Mal in Oberhof angehabt: warm (mit Skirolli und Funktionsunterwäsche drunter auch bei minus 5-10 Grad noch o.k.), winddicht und schneeabweisend (geregnet hat es nie).
Der Schnitt (habe L bei 184/86) ist o.k., wenn auch nicht überragend. Sie ist etwas weiter geschnitten (für die Paulanerfraktion  )  und der Rücken ist nicht allzu lang (das scheinen sie aber nach den Bildern beim diesjährigen Modell geändert zu haben). Die Ärmel sind lang genug, der Feuchtigkeitstransport nach aussen ist fleecetypisch gut (vorne ist auch Fleece, nur mit zusätzlicher Beschichtung).
Meine Meinung: für den Preis kann man sie kaufen, wenn man jetzt nicht gerade Profi ist. (@ MEGATEC : dass Skilehrer, die das Zeug tagtäglich anhaben, was besseres brauchen, ist keine Überraschung) Eine besser geschnittene Gore, Löffler oder Odlo Jacke kostet eben auch 100 Euro mehr.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MEGATEC (9. Dezember 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> MEGATEC : dass Skilehrer, die das Zeug tagtäglich anhaben, was besseres brauchen, ist keine Überraschung) Eine besser geschnittene Gore, Löffler oder Odlo Jacke kostet eben auch 100 Euro mehr.
> 
> Gruss
> Tvaellen



Stimmt - aber : Ich find das ne dreiste Verarschung des Kunden, wenn TSCHIBO groß damit in jedem Katalog wirbt, das die genannten Skischulen "identisches" Material benutzen !!


Ich für meinen Teil kann allen Wintersportlern folgenden Tip geben:

auf der jedes Jahr stattfindenden INTERBOOT Messe in Friedrichshafen, hauen die ganzen Surf + Tauchshops ( die alle auch Wintersport Sachen haben ) Ihren Warenbestand des Vorjahres raus !
Da kann man richtige Schnäppchen machen !!

Hab letztes Jahr da eine K2 Gore Softshell Snowbord Jacke für 159,- bekommen ! Listenpreis der Jacke war 449,- !!!
Zudem F2 ELIMINATOR LTD Board : Preis 199,- Listenpreis 399,- !
REUSCH Gore Windstopper Handschuhe : 19,- Euro - Listenpreis 39,- ...

Man kann so auch für weniger Geld gute Ware bekommen, die den Versprechungen auch Standhält ..


----------



## JoshSt (9. Dezember 2006)

Man kann auch ohne Messe brauchbare, halbwegs bezahlbare Sachen kaufen:

Protest. Die Skianzüge sind hervorragend verarbeitet, und in der Mittelklassefraktion (5000er/8000er Durchlässigkeits Material) noch gut bezahlbar bei sehr guter Funktion. 

Zu den Tchibo-Handschuhen von vor 2 Jahren und letztem Jahr: Das sind mit Abstand die schlechtesten Skihandschuhe die ich in meinen 28 Jahren Bretterfahrung hatte. Sehen toll aus mit ihren Stabilisatoren, dem Neoprenähnlichen Mantel und der Brillenputzfunktion, versagen aber bereits bei einfachsten Sachen: Sie sind innen direkt nass, sie transportieren die Feuchtigkeit nicht raus und sie kühlen innerlich  direkt aus. Sind die Handschuhe einmal richtig nass innendrin, brauchen sie Tage um wieder trocken zu werden. Übelster Mist sind die Dinger. vielleicht für Skifahrer geeignet, die nur bei Sonnenschein und nur auf einfachen Pisten sturzfrei unterwegs sind und alle 2 Stunden ne Pause zum aufwärmen machen müssen. Für Leute die nen ganzen Tag auf der Piste verbringen wollen, auch wenns mal schneit oder die Sonne grad nicht brennt sind sie vollkommen unbrauchbar.
Da sind selbst die alljährlichen 3.99 Handschuhe aus dem Aldi besser- auuch wenn die ebenso ungeignet sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krümel72 (9. Dezember 2006)

Tach.
Also ich halt eh nix von dem Zeug.Egal ob Tchibo,Lidl,Aldi oder wie sie alle heißen.Hab mir bis jetzt selbst zwar noch nix von denen gekauft,aber wenn man mal so im Bekanntenkreis oder auch hier im Forum herumhört dann merkt man schnell das von zehn Angeboten mindestens acht unbrauchbar sind.Wenn ich im Endeffekt nichts mit anfangen kann oder mich bei jedem Gebrauch aufrege,dann sind auch die paar Euro was das Zeugs kostet zuviel.
Wenn ich die Schnautze voll habe  kaufe ich mir letztendlich doch etwas was auch taugt.Und das kostet halt leider etwas mehr.Warum verlangt z.B. Mammut für ne Softshelljacke 260Euro?Sicher zahlt man auch für den Namen.
Aber das ist wirklich ein super Material und die Jacke sitzt perfekt.

Wie heißt es so schön:

Geiz ist nicht immer geil.

In diesem Sinne

krümel72


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Dezember 2006)

> Also ich halt eh nix von dem Zeug.Egal ob Tchibo,Lidl,Aldi oder wie sie alle heißen.Hab mir bis jetzt selbst zwar noch nix von denen gekauft



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 
Sicher ist da die Qualität nicht mit Markenprodukten zu vergleichen, zieht man aber das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis hinzu, sieht die Rechnung ganz anders aus.
Meine neue Windstopperjacke von Aldi unterscheidet sich nur in ihrer schlechten Passform von meiner (zugegeben alten) Gore Jacke. 
Sie ist ansonsten absolut winddicht und ich schwitze nicht mehr oder weniger als in der Gore! Da stehen 12,99 gegen ca. 130 einer vergleichbaren Markenjacke. 



> Übelster Mist sind die Dinger. vielleicht für Skifahrer geeignet, die nur bei Sonnenschein und nur auf einfachen Pisten sturzfrei unterwegs sind



Heh, das bin ja ich!


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich seh das so : teilweise sind bei denm Discountern Sachen dabei die echt gut sind - teilweise ( mehrheitlich ) aber auch nix taugen !



Die Ski / Snowboard Socken die TSCHIBO letzte Woche hatten sind zumindest TOP !!
Geben ordentlich warm, man behält trockene Füße und die Passform ist auch OK ( ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich: hab noch nie Füße mit Bierbauch gesehen  ) 
Den ersten Schneetest haben sie zumindest gut überstanden.

Fazit: für 6,99 ein sehr guter Kauf !


----------



## krümel72 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hab ja auch nicht behauptet das alles schlecht ist.Aber wenn ich mir was kaufe dann soll es auch was taugen.Wenn ich mich jedesmal aufrege wenn ich die Jacke etc. im Einsatz habe,dann ziehe ich sie irgendwann einfach nicht mehr an.Dann muß ich mir erst wieder eine andere Jacke kaufen.Klar hört man immerwieder mal das Aldi und konsorten ganz taugliches Zeug haben,genauso hört man das es nichts taugt.Muß jeder selbst wissen.Meiner Meinung nach muß man einfach zuviel Kompromisse in Paßform und Funktionalität machenFür mich nur das beste! Ein bekennender Markenfetischist!


----------



## horstj (11. Dezember 2006)

habe das modell vom letzten jahr. totaler fehlkauf. passform der jacke ist so katastrophal, dass eine wärme etc. funktion nicht gegeben ist.


aldi meryl unterhemden dagegen sind sehr gut. bin also nicht generell gegen discount.


----------



## olli.gator (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe die Regen- und Fleecejacke von letztem Jahr (Orange-grau). Ist zwar im Vergleich zu Markenartikeln a la Northface keine Offenbarung (von Arcterix wollen wir hier mal nicht reden), hält aber warm und winddicht.

Für die Abendrunde oder maximal Tagestouren auf dem Bike finde ich die Sachen ok, für längere Touren oder zum Skifahren vertraue ich dann doch eher auf die teureren Sachen, da die "Funktionialtät" hier nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich besser ist bzw. länger "hält". 

Vor den Handschuhen von Tschibo kann ich nur warnen, die haben mir und meiner Freundin beim letzten Skiurlaub bei sonst erträglichen - 10 °C fast erfrorene Finger eingehandelt (war nur Glück, dass nix passiert ist, der Skitag war allerdings im Eimer). 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

